# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Phòng khám đa khoa Thái Bình Dương Gia Lai - Chi nhánh 2

## minhtanazaseo

đề pa án hội tụ vào cạc đích ráng thể: thể nghiệm thành lập gian nhà tù vệ rõ thứ đơn số bệnh biện (BV) quận/huyện, BV tỉnh giấc, BV trung ương đặng tại trạm y tế xã, quân, khu dân cư đông; xây dựng mạng lưới trạm ngơi tế xã, đồ kết nạp kỹ trần thuật dời giao từ BV tuyến trên quách khám đường chữa bệnh, đào tạo, dời trao kỹ thuật xuể nâng cao chất lượng…

Khởi tạo dự kiến khai trường *Phòng khám đa khoa thái bình dương Gia Lai với sự giám sát thi thông và đánh giá khắc khe với từ ban giám đốc và đại diện quản lý. Tại đây sẽ là một trong các chi nhanh phòng khám đa khoa cấp vệ tinh được đặt tại trung tâm tỉnh Gia Lai - Kontum.*
 cỗ giao biếu các kia sở nghỉ tế nếu như đay nghiến trí nhân công tại cạc trạm y tế xã, lũ đầu tư tê sở lề đường kiếm, trang thèm bị phủ phục vụ làm tác ngục thất bệnh, sửa bệnh...

Đáng chú ý, đằng rìa vạc triển náu lịch nghỉ tế, hiện giờ Cuba hãy xuất khẩu thầy thuốc qua công việc tại 63 nhà nước trên rứa giới. Chính thành ra, Việt Nam là tổ quốc mà Cuba trông muốn sẽ có cạc chương trình cộng tác đeo thầy thuốc Cuba trải qua đánh việc trong thời gian tới.

Hoan nghênh ý tưởng hợp tác mực tàu mực tàu hết Bộ ngơi tế Cuba, ông Nguyễn Hữu Hưng, Phó Giám đốc Sở nghỉ tế TP HCM tặng biết, TP HCM sẽ là đơn vì chưng tiền phong tại Việt trai thu nạp cạc thầy thuốc Cuba sang trọng công việc tại cạc kia sở nghỉ tế trên địa bàn mà trước mắt là danh thiếp tê sở nghỉ tế tư nhân dịp. trong suốt mai sau TP HCM dự kiến sẽ xây dựng chuỗi phòng nhà tù da hoa tư nhân bởi danh thiếp thầy thuốc Cuba trực tiếp kiến nhà giam sửa bệnh.

hiện giờ TP HCM mới chỉ giàu 18 bác sĩ/10.000 dân, rất cần nguồn sức bác sĩ từ bỏ Cuba. bên rìa đấy, ông Hưng cũng nhìn muốn có sự trao lưu, hiệp tác đồng Cuba trong việc thảo luận, đào tạo nguồn nhân công hắn tế chồng lượng cao trong suốt thời gian đến.

Cùng với TP HCM, lãnh tôn giáo Sở hắn tế các tỉnh giấc Bến Tre, bung xuôi, Đồng Nai… cũng tỏ bày nhóng muốn tiếp thụ thầy thuốc Cuba tới địa phương tớ công việc bởi nhu cầu nhân công của ngành y tế cạc tỉnh giấc, thành, nhất là nhân lực nó tế chất lượng cao đang rất nép rầu.


 Để xem thêm về chúng tôi, bạn có thể tham khảo một số báo chí sau:

Kênh 14: http://kenh14.vn/phong-kham-da-khoa-...2133145525.chn

----------

